# Is this Mediterranean bread and do you have a recipe?



## vanwingen (Mar 1, 2006)

Anybody know a good recipe for MEDITERRANEAN BREAD like the puicture below? Anybody know what toppings are on this?


----------



## annamaria (Mar 1, 2006)

it has different names. it depends by the cities. i call it schiacciata. it's not a real bread because the "pasta" is that of pizza. the top is made by rosemary, salt an oil of olive. it should  be cooked into a wooden oven.


----------



## vanwingen (Mar 2, 2006)

do you have a recipe?


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 2, 2006)

vanwingen said:
			
		

> do you have a recipe?


 
This recipe looks fairly straight forward and like it would turn out well.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 2, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> This recipe looks fairly straight forward and like it would turn out well.


 
I think it is a good recipe. It's a normal pizza even if you don't use cheese and tomatoes. It's like a white pizza. I generally make it with impasto of pizza bought in market. In italy it is used at resturant while guests are waiting for pizza or something else.
I suggest to eat it very hot. If it is high you could cut it and fill with prosciutto.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 2, 2006)

That looks like Foccacia.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

It looks good.  I can almost smell it.


----------

